
Show HN: SubGit-sync – subtree/submodule alternative for continously syncd repos - swsieber
https://github.com/samsieber/subgit-sync
======
sahin-boydas
These will be great.

Auto pulls in my current btanch.

Also auto pull (or notify user) if there is a change in parent branch

------
sahin-boydas
I always wanted this

